# Can some one proof read my timed carb diet, plzzzz



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

im hoping to start this tmoro

this is on a training day which i usually hit the gym 6 times a week, 4 days lifting and 2 days cardio (boxing cross trainer ) aswell as alittle cardio every morning, im trying to shed stone and half

Wake at 5.30am do have hour cardio (slow jog around 120bpm)

6.15am Meal 1 - 6 eggs, mild cheddar

10.00am Meal 2- 2 scoops protein shake mixed with TB of peanut butter

1.00pm Meal3 - 250g of chicken breast with green veg (broc, green beans) drizzle of xtra virgin olive oil

4.00pm Meal4 - 2 scoops of protein shake with tb of peanut butter

7.30pm Meal 5 - (after gym session) potato/brown rice/brown pasta with tuna/chicken/steak

10.00pm Meal 6 - 3eggs, bacon mdalions,cheddar cheese

i have to mess around with the quantity so get the ratio right but does this seem ok, the times are almost set in stone as i have to work around my job and what time i get home but all advice is wanted so let the onslaught begin lol

ohh btw what protein shake is best for this sort of diet, ive only got reflex atm but will change if needs be


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

cmon lads, really need some advice here


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

cmon ffs 2 days 50 odd views and no response..... anyone?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Food combinations look good, similar to what I do, post macros please.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

cheers for the response pal, it will look similar to yours...... i had a good read of your lol as its the sort of food i like, im really fussy, ive never done this macro thing before so just joined up to 1 of the sites and it says -

cals-2346

pro - 286.7

carbs - 58.4

fat - 111.5

thats

fat 48%

pro 41%

carbs 11 % but this was before i added my reflex shake as it wouldnt let me add it

what ya think


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Post your height + weight + age so we can have an idea on what your maintainance calories will roughly be


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

sorry, forgot to post em

im

27

6ft 1in

16 1/2 stone ish (reason for this diet)

i drive diggers for a livivng so am sat down most of the day although i doa 30mins fast walk every mornin asoon as i wake up and have started to jump out the digger at work and do abit as to burn off alittle more


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

and i usually train weights 5 times a week and cardio the other 2 for about 30-40 mins


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

well im personally no good at working out maintainance cals, but aslong as your losing weight on your current diet and are happy with it then it should be fine. Plenty of protein there too, just see how it goes i guess


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

is there enough fat for my body to switch from carbs thou? and are the carbs low enough?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I would say total calories are too low, increase calories through fat intake (another 30g perhaps).


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

ok fitday recons ill burn 2750cals and my intake is 2346

what would you suggest eating for those extra 30g


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Really, Im a lot lighter have a sedentary job and work out similar to you and I burn 2800. Extra fat from the usual sources like the ones you posted, although if that's all you really burn then don't change total calories, although looking again you could drop protein down to 240 ish and up fats to 130 ish.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

cheers pal, i start this diet monday coming so will play around with it and see what works


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

faz said:


> cheers pal, i start this diet monday coming so will play around with it and see what works


You'll figure it out eventually, although I would definitely lower protein and up fats seeing as with a good tcd the body will still be using fats as the primary energy source.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

will do, ill have alook at what i can change


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

id have a small amount of carbs pre-workout. couple oat cakes or something. just to make sure you can work out with intensity


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

go on this website and use his carb cycling calculator to find out what your daily maintenance cals are http://scoobysworkshop.com


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

faz said:


> cheers for the response pal, it will look similar to yours...... i had a good read of your lol as its the sort of food i like, im really fussy, ive never done this macro thing before so just joined up to 1 of the sites and it says -
> 
> cals-2346
> 
> ...


Guessing by the low carbs you are going for keto, but you wont burn keto with that. You need the calorie percentages to be 60% fat, 30% protein, and the quickest way to do that is to run per gram of fat and protein per meal equal e.g. 30g protein, 30g fat, less that 7g carbs. If you work the calories out then fat will come out just over double (4/9).

Surprised nobody has highlighted that here. Unless I totally dont know what I'm talking about.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

so you suggest i put together some meals that are 60%fat 30%pro calorific value and upto 7g carbs then use say 6 of them per day? This diet is gona fck my head up


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Go to Recipie section. Look at low carb section. I put a post up for my diet for this week. It works I can assure you.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

so just to confirm before i go and spens a sh it load of £££ tmoro on shopping, i need to work out what my daily cals need to be (which i have), then prepare my meals to hit that number having fats at 60% of those cals and protein at 30% of the those cals and the last 10% being carbs

do i have this right

may daily cals should be 2346

so thats

60%fats - 1407.6 cals

30%pro - 703.8

10%carbs - 234.6

but how do i work out what the grams are for each?????


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you doing a timed carb or ckd keto mate???


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

timed carbs although this keto is becoming very appealing


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Well for keto have 1g of protein per 1lb of LBM and the rest of your cals come from fat. Have as little carbs as you can, i stay below 20g per day and only use foods with trace carbs.

Keto is the best diet i have used, much easier than low carb diets for me. I feel great on keto, no cravings, less hunger, enjoy the food, and my strength is increasing!!


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

so if i go keto i have to be alot more strict on the numbers but if i go timed carb then as long as i keep fat above protein and take on carbs as and when i need them postwork out then i should be good? so the numbers in my 1st few posts should be good for timed carbs?

i think with my original diet i was on 50 odd grams of carbs per day i just needed to alter the protein and fats


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

what i dont know is how do i work out how may cals are fat and how many are protein in what im eating, if that makes sense

the only thing that puts me off full on keto is when i go without carbs like my last diet i was ill, i mean massive migrains for a fornight then i was fine but cant go 2 weeks again feeling like that


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not familiar with timed carbs mate so wouldn't want to guess.

Keto is easy tho, you only need to work out you fat/protein and the meals are easly to prepare eg.. 2 bacon, 3 egg, tuna/mayo/salad, chicken/bacon/mayo, scram egg/cheese, chicken/evoo/veg, gammon/egg ect...see how easy it is.


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

after reading up on both all i see that is diffent is that you keep ur carbs as low as pos and then feed up on day 6 or 7 and timed carbs carbs arealiitle higher and i dont need to feed up but the logic og the fats and protein are the same, ill give it ago starting monday and see how i go then alter over the coming weeks if i need to, thanks for the help your recipe threads great looking forward to trying some


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

faz said:


> what i dont know is how do i work out how may cals are fat and how many are protein in what im eating, if that makes sense


Split your macros into 6 meals, ect 25g fat 25g pro = 330 cals. Now do you meal, eg.. 2 bacon = 8g fat-9g pro, 3 egg = 15g fat-18g pro. Total of 27g pro-26g fat. 100g chicken= 24g pro-2g fat, 25g evoo=25g fat ect...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

faz said:


> after reading up on both all i see that is diffent is that you keep ur carbs as low as pos and then feed up on day 6 or 7 and timed carbs carbs arealiitle higher and i dont need to feed up but the logic og the fats and protein are the same, ill give it ago starting monday and see how i go then alter over the coming weeks if i need to, thanks for the help your recipe threads great looking forward to trying some


Cheers mate.


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

Really good advice there matey! :yes:

:+1:


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

last question before i start my diet tomoro

working out my cals -

if 1 gram of protein is 4 cals (just read this somewere)

how many cals is 1 gram of fat?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

faz said:


> last question before i start my diet tomoro
> 
> working out my cals -
> 
> ...


pro/carb= 4 cal per gram

fat=9 cal per gram

What diet you doing?


----------



## faz (Sep 12, 2009)

gona go for the timed carb pal thanks again for the info


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

So your going for 60g of carbs per day, as you said 10% is 234 cals.

Personally i don't see the logic in that if you are.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Under 20 grams of carbs for keto is too strict. If you read up any diet under 100grams of carbs is considered ketogenic but most people will opt for >10%.


----------

